# What is the farthest South you've found a Black Morel?



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

A true black.

Morchella Elata....http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/gallery/DisplayBlock~bid~6467~source~gallerychooserresult.asp

Light pits, dark ridges.

County would be great!

Date, temp, habitat, notes... etc.. Even better


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I've noticed a lot of folks calling small, dark specimans of Morchella Esculenta http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/gallery/DisplayBlock~bid~6466~source~gallerychooserresult.asp Black Morels.

I have yet to find a true black.

My spots seem to produce Half Free's and all varieties of the later Morchella Esculenta.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Washtenaw Cty. found in garden mulch every Easter until the garden was torn out. 

I've never found them in the woods down south here.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

southern Ohio


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Mount Pleasant area for me, but I have never looked any further south.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Monroe Co.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Lapeer County around ash and poplars.
Last 2 weeks of April.

According to this they are not that common around here
and I tend to agree.
http://www.michiganmorels.com/beyond_the_morel/blackmorelstudy.html


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks for the replies.

If I don't find any again this year, it won't be from lack of trying!


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

I found one back about 8 yrs ago in wixom at a paver plant that I used to work at. I was standing alone in a bare spot surrounded by ankle deep grass. I remember that it was before mothers day. I used to look for morels at the piece of property every year and only ever found that one. My fishing buddy that lived close to where I worked used to do well down that way but they put in a golf course and that spot was shot. Morels and back strap.. Yum


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

kentucky


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Real darks I have picked in Gobles, Van buren co. back in the '70's and very early '80's. The spot got posted so quit going there. Now if they were morchella elata or angusceptis I could not tell you. There seems to be some mystery or confusion there.
This quote from the National Audobon Scociety field guide is interesting.

"The black morel may be a complex of practically indistinguishable varities..." so who knows whats going on there...they eat nicely whatever you wanna call em!

They were NOT morchella hybrida/semilibera aka the half free. I actually find very few of these, mostly here in Kent co.


----------



## loonatic31 (Nov 12, 2008)

get em in lake county and in Muskegon


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

John, pick several right next to my cabin every spring. You know where!

Also, there are a few spots in Plymouth that grow basketball size yellow's. You can just stand on the hill and look down in the ravine and see them. The last time out there (4 years ago) I picked 16 with the smallest one being slightly larger than a softball, with many bigger than a basketball.

Say hi to your little ladies for me!

Marc


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Washtenaw county around popples, enough for a few meals
but never enough.
Mid April thru the first week of May.
Used to find a few around white ash, but they are
mostly extinct now in this part of Michigan due to that foreign ash bug.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I found a few in Livingston County last year. Mostly yellows here though.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Oldgrandman said:


> Real darks I have picked in Gobles, Van buren co. back in the '70's and very early '80's. The spot got posted so quit going there. Now if they were morchella elata or angusceptis I could not tell you. There seems to be some mystery or confusion there.
> This quote from the National Audobon Scociety field guide is interesting.
> 
> "The black morel may be a complex of practically indistinguishable varities..." so who knows whats going on there...they eat nicely whatever you wanna call em!
> ...



Everyone thought DNA testing would clear up a lot of questions about the different species. Instead mycologists are more confused than ever.

I actually picked about 400 half frees last year and plenty of yellows. I looked hard the last 2 weeks of April, but never found a black. Half frees started popping right around the first of May.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

kingfisher2 said:


> John, pick several right next to my cabin every spring. You know where!
> 
> Also, there are a few spots in Plymouth that grow basketball size yellow's. You can just stand on the hill and look down in the ravine and see them. The last time out there (4 years ago) I picked 16 with the smallest one being slightly larger than a softball, with many bigger than a basketball.
> 
> ...


Sara says hi!

I'm zeroeing in on your spots pal.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Michigan Mike said:


> Washtenaw county around popples, enough for a few meals
> but never enough.
> Mid April thru the first week of May.
> Used to find a few around white ash, but they are
> mostly extinct now in this part of Michigan due to that foreign ash bug.


That gives me a little hope.

Seems like I should find a spot up north though.


----------

